# Butts are on



## Puff1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Put two butts on the WSM at 8pm. Using lump & hickory.
Both are injected, one with the WRO injection and rubbed with WRO, The other one with plain AJ and a little salt and rubbed with TexJoy(Thanks Cliff).
Hopefully their done in time for the drop of the green flag at Daytona


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 17, 2007)

Go PUFF GO!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 17, 2007)

Hope it goes well Puff.  How big of a pile of lump are you using ?


----------



## cleglue (Feb 17, 2007)

Good luck.  What is the temperature tonight?


----------



## Finney (Feb 17, 2007)

You go Poof daddy.  Cooking on the offset, right? :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Cliff I filled the ring. I figured it would be a long cook. 
Cleglue temp is about 22* outside.
Finney....what offset?


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 17, 2007)

wboggs said:
			
		

> What time does the Daytona Party start so we're not late?


It started today


----------



## Griff (Feb 17, 2007)

Puff

Have you done injected butts before? 

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Had a bit of a dissaster here. I went to bed at midnight and the dome temp was 275* and holding and butt temp was 100*. Sometime during the night I lost the signal on the Maverick and when I woke up at 6:30am the fire was out. Butt temp was at 88*. I am concerened about how long the temp was low. I don't know how long it was.
Any ideas?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Had a bit of a dissaster here. I went to bed at midnight and the dome temp was 275* and holding and butt temp was 100*. Sometime during the night I lost the signal on the Maverick and when I woke up at 6:30am the fire was out. Butt temp was at 88*. I am concerened about how long the temp was low. I don't know how long it was.
> Any ideas?



Hopefully you got the fire back up as soon as you could.  If you went to bed at midnight and the pit was at 275 and the butt was at 100* and when you woke up the butt was only at 88* you're fine.  If the fire was completely out and you're butts were only at 88* they more than likely made it out of the danger zone (*140) for a bit to begin with before the fire went out.  It's also very cold where you are and once the fire went out the temps would drop very very quickly, so again if they were only at 88* I bet the fire hadn't been out very long.  I would just get the pit back up to temp as quickly as you can and cook as normal.  Had this been a hot summer night, things would be different.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once I realized what had happened I had the fire relit in 15 min.
I agree that if it was hot outside it would have been a different story.
I feel comfortable finishing the cook.
Thanks Larry


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 18, 2007)

How'd the fire go out????????????????????????

Did you run out of charcoal??????????????????


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> How'd the fire go out????????????????????????
> 
> Did you run out of charcoal??????????????????



Every bit of lump was gone.
I had the ring filled to capacity when I started.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff next time you use lump especially for an overnighter, you gotta really meticulously place the pieces into the ring.  Otherwise they'll just pile on top of eachother and it'll look like you have alot more in there than you really do.  Due to the various size pieces of coal.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah what Larry said. If you don't really fit the pieces in there, there are lots of air spaces! On my overnighters I use Kingsford.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll surely remember that.
Thanks guys


----------



## Finney (Feb 18, 2007)

What brand of lump were you using?


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> What brand of lump were you using?


Royal Oak


----------



## Finney (Feb 18, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must have been the placement then. :?


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the only thing I can think of. I had the bottom vent 90% closed.


----------



## Oz (Feb 18, 2007)

I used Cowboy ( first time) for my cook yesterday and went through 10 lbs. in 11 hours. That is double my normal use. I cannot find Wicked good or Picnic in S.E. Fla.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 18, 2007)

That's happened to me before and started the fire up no problem. Sometimes I like to mix royal oak lump with royal oak briquette.


----------



## Griff (Feb 18, 2007)

Puff

You're in good company. I had a similar experience a couple years ago. Now I use Kingsford on all my overnighters 'cause it's so much easier to get a full ring of charcoal. Just dump it out of the bag and go. I noticed the Naked Whiz said to carefully load the lump a piece at a time to get long cooks in an Egg. I still thing there's nothing like lump to get a good sear on steaks.

Who's the favorite in the race today?

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> You're in good company. I had a similar experience a couple years ago. Now I use Kingsford on all my overnighters 'cause it's so much easier to get a full ring of charcoal. Just dump it out of the bag and go. I noticed the Naked Whiz said to carefully load the lump a piece at a time to get long cooks in an Egg. I still thing there's nothing like lump to get a good sear on steaks.
> 
> ...


Johnson  Who's your pic?

With all the commotion this morning I forgot to answer your injection question. Yes I've injected before with great results


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 18, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> You're in good company. I had a similar experience a couple years ago. Now I use Kingsford on all my overnighters 'cause it's so much easier to get a full ring of charcoal. Just dump it out of the bag and go. I noticed the Naked Whiz said to carefully load the lump a piece at a time to get long cooks in an Egg. I still thing there's nothing like lump to get a good sear on steaks.
> 
> ...



Team Penske, especially the #12 car  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




#20 SMOKE IS GONNA WIN!!!!
 [smilie=a_fro.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Butts are at 175*
No pics ....I'm not touching that lid


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Butts are at 175*
> No pics ....I'm not touching that lid



Me either I can't believe you're going to eat that tainted pork!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After the expert opnion I recived this morning I believe it will be fine  



But now that the expert is drunk........


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drunk or sober, I stand behind what I told you this morning!  I see Wal Mart has jumbo packs of Charmin on sale, you may need it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hellloooo.......butts.............not race cars :roll:


Stewart sucks


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 18, 2007)

I knew there was a reason I did not want to use lump.  Thanks Puff.  

I hate it when I lose the signal.  I am thinking about opening the back of mine and doing the pigtail mod that I read about.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I knew there was a reason I did not want to use lump.  Thanks Puff.
> 
> I hate it when I lose the signal.  I am thinking about opening the back of mine and doing the pigtail mod that I read about.


Nothing but KF for long cooks from now on for me bud


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Well the 19 hr butts are now foiled and resting. I sure had the burnt marshmallow thing going on as far as the fat cap, my daughter said it kind of looks like a face with the toungue sticking out  
  But the smell is very good. Taste will tell.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks good Puff.. Did it fall apart on Ya whilst you were trying to get it off the grate ?


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks good Puff.. Did it fall apart on Ya whilst you were trying to get it off the grate ?


Yes sir


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 18, 2007)

There is a thread here somewhere about that.

Oh Yea, here it is.  

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=8140


----------



## wittdog (Feb 18, 2007)

Puff...I've been using a big old spactula to get under the butts seems to work pretty good and don't have as much sticking to the grates...


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> There is a thread here somewhere about that.
> 
> Oh Yea, here it is.
> 
> http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=8140


Oh yeah  
Thanks Cliffster


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff...I've been using a big old spactula to get under the butts seems to work pretty good and don't have as much sticking to the grates...


Good idea Dave


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Pork is pulled. Cliff I got the heat from the Tex Joy, very nice.
As far as the injections on both butts it just wasn't there. I'm thinking it was the lull in heat activity I had this morning......I'm not sure.
Bark was full of flavor but the inside pull didn't have much.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Pork is pulled. Cliff I got the heat from the Tex Joy, very nice.
> As far as the injections on both butts it just wasn't there. I'm thinking it was the lull in heat activity I had this morning......I'm not sure.
> Bark was full of flavor but the inside pull didn't have much.



Rumors must be true,...........................you're needle wasnt' long enough to penetrate for full flavor!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

I've heard that about him! Mix it all together Puff, add some sauce and it will be great!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

You know now that all of the kidding and joking is done I can say that I learned alot from you guys today and I thank everyone for your help and your advice  



Except Larry


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like it turned out good there Puff.


----------



## john a (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks awfully good to me. Mix a little rub and basting sauce while pulling, that will kick up the flavor a notch.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 19, 2007)

looks good.

I have to say i neer thought about carefully packing the grate of lump for overnighters. I appreciate you all posting that. 

I have two butts this week to do. 

It is supposed ot be a heck of a lot warmer this week.

I also would really like to get as much bark in your picture that looked awesome.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> looks good.
> 
> I have to say i neer thought about carefully packing the grate of lump for overnighters. I appreciate you all posting that.
> 
> ...



Diva, not sure what rub you're using, but if you want to add a thicker bark to your barbeque add or increase the amount of sugar in your rub or buy one that contains sugar.  I rub low in salt as well also will not create a good bark, so you may want or need to add both additional salt and sugar.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 19, 2007)

Maybe you didn't inject enough Puff? When I injected...I pump it till it can't take anymore and then some..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Maybe you didn't inject enough Puff? When I injected...I pump it till it can't take anymore and then some..



Yeah Puff, Dave is right!  You gotta pump that thing up till it looks like a basketball.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did that's why I don't get it.
They were just a bit frosty in the middle (not frozen). I wonder if that stopped the injection from penetrating completly?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course it did!  If it's still solid when you inject the juice is basically going right back out of the hole you made with the needle, versus distributing throughout the grain.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course it did!  If it's still solid when you inject the juice is basically going right back out of the hole you made with the needle, versus distributing throughout the grain.[/quote:2a01jcgn]
I didn't say it was solid, just frosty.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you for the advice. I appreciate it. 

I make my own rub and so far I like the flavor but I will increase both the salt this week and the sugar and hopefully get more bark.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say it was solid, just frosty.[/quote:zexlormb]

Frosty to me means "partially" frozen, otherwise they were "cold"!  Make up your mind boy!!  :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say it was solid, just frosty.[/quote:282qglbg]

Frosty to me means "partially" frozen, otherwise they were "cold"!  Make up your mind boy!!  :roll:[/quote:282qglbg]
It was that thin line between partially froze and frosty


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frosty to me means "partially" frozen, otherwise they were "cold"!  Make up your mind boy!!  :roll:[/quote:3qt2l46z]
It was that thin line between partially froze and frosty [/quote:3qt2l46z]

I'm really surprised you're alive today after eating that pork yesterday!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frosty to me means "partially" frozen, otherwise they were "cold"!  Make up your mind boy!!  :roll:[/quote:10f9yl04]
It was that thin line between partially froze and frosty [/quote:10f9yl04]

I'm really surprised you're alive today after eating that pork yesterday!  [/quote:10f9yl04]
I finished it in the microwave. I figured that would kill everything


----------



## wittdog (Feb 19, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frosty to me means "partially" frozen, otherwise they were "cold"!  Make up your mind boy!!  :roll:[/quote:3lvkzd1u]
It was that thin line between partially froze and frosty [/quote:3lvkzd1u]

I'm really surprised you're alive today after eating that pork yesterday!  [/quote:3lvkzd1u]
I finished it in the microwave. I figured that would kill everything [/quote:3lvkzd1u]
 [smilie=new_microwave.gif] [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frosty to me means "partially" frozen, otherwise they were "cold"!  Make up your mind boy!!  :roll:[/quote:3daxf9rz]
It was that thin line between partially froze and frosty [/quote:3daxf9rz]

I'm really surprised you're alive today after eating that pork yesterday!  [/quote:3daxf9rz]
I finished it in the microwave. I figured that would kill everything [/quote:3daxf9rz]

Including the last bit of flavor!


----------

